# commercial truck insurance?



## bigboss1977 (Sep 19, 2011)

What kind of limits does everyone put or suggest for their commercial truck insurance?
100/300/100 ? Or more? I've already got my one million GL in place.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Commercial auto is usually based ona CSL or Combined Single Limit. limits expressed as 100/300 etc is usually for rider policys. Most commercial auto ive encountered was under a combined single limit. 1 million for example.


----------



## bigboss1977 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks my insurance agent recommended the 100/300/100 limits. This is my first year on my own, with my truck and plow. 

So you would recommend 1 million for the truck policy?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Also check on your deductible,higher one ,less premium.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

bigboss1977;1344220 said:


> Thanks my insurance agent recommended the 100/300/100 limits. This is my first year on my own, with my truck and plow.
> 
> So you would recommend 1 million for the truck policy?


100/300 is way too low. I would say minimum of 500/1mil.


----------



## bigboss1977 (Sep 19, 2011)

MSS Mow;1344444 said:


> 100/300 is way too low. I would say minimum of 500/1mil.


Well that's what I thought, my agent said my GL covers me for property damage or personal injury. My truck insurance would only cover if I was in an accident with the plow. Don't know what to think now.....ugh.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

I've got 1mil/2mil on my commercial auto and GL.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

One thing to keep in mind about insurance is that it can vary a huge amount state to state.

State requirements make a big difference in what you or I or the next guy has.
Insurance is heavily regulated at the state level and what is required or allowed in one state can be completely different in a bordering state, let alone clear across the country.


----------



## bigboss1977 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks all.....appreciate all the helpful advice and input.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

once you hit the magic million number, things start to get very high, im currently shopping around,,,and having extreme trouble, to find a lower rate on my 1mil/2mil comm auto and 1mil GL. If possible try to find work as a sub, that requires something a little less. The GL is usually in the 1000 to 1500 range, its the Comm. auto that will have your head spinning. some(self included) have been quoted 5000+. and it seems progressive is becoming one of the only players in the game. Unless your lucky enough to be covered by one of the trade specialists like american family or erie.

There are a couple other small time operations that will write the policies but many contractors, that hire subs demand a certain AM grade of insurance, most are A- or better, and some of the smaller companies dont have the financial back or resources to attain an acceptable grade. Insurance has been seeing a steady climb and in the last year or two it has rose sharply, at least in my area, from what the agents have told me, the poor economy has lots of not-so honest folk, seeing dollar signs through slips and falls.

And they also said, that insurance companies are starting to key in on the fact that many guys simply cancel the policy outside of snowseason. So initially a company would write a 2000 dollar policy, expecting to make their 2000 bucks, however guys using it for only 1/3 of the year, they dont get the money they want, so in turn if they triple the price, and guys cancel it after 1/3 of the year they will in turn get the 2000 bucks they were intially looking to get, a few years back, when they were writing policies for the 2 grand price tag.

on one hand i curse them, but on the other i cant help but understand it, the liabilities involved in the "completed services" aspect of the plowing industry are enormous. especially for things such as churches, SCHOOLS,MUNICIPAL ROADS/HIGHWAYS and retail properties. For me there are 2 check boxes just for those, 1 for places of gathering or educational facilities and 1 for municipal roads and highways.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Chrisxl64;1344627 said:


> once you hit the magic million number, things start to get very high, im currently shopping around,,,and having extreme trouble, to find a lower rate on my 1mil/2mil comm auto and 1mil GL. If possible try to find work as a sub, that requires something a little less. The GL is usually in the 1000 to 1500 range, its the Comm. auto that will have your head spinning. some(self included) have been quoted 5000+. and it seems progressive is becoming one of the only players in the game. Unless your lucky enough to be covered by one of the trade specialists like american family or erie.


Got all of my insurance thru Farmers.
Its around 1600 for the commercial auto and 1600 for the CGL.
The reason my CGL is so high is that I've got a BOP and its so much more than just general liability.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

BPS#1;1344455 said:


> I've got 1mil/2mil on my commercial auto and GL.


x2........


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

I have my commercial auto and GL through Donegal Insurance. Very good rates for me! Also would recommend the $1M policy


----------



## CoastalSnow&Ice (Jan 28, 2011)

Ask around and find a good broker.. seek out a professional. just like you wouldn't go to your friend for a dentistry question, go to someone who knows the ins and outs.. I have had great luck with *The Main Street America Group* through my broker. Rates here in CT for me are very reasonable.

Here is a insurance summary as far as premiums for insurance last year...

2010-2011

General Liability: $1,302 yr

Commercial Auto $ $2,205 yr

This was for 3mil and 1mil coverage respectively.


----------

